# Οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες με κίνηση!



## cypriot (May 18, 2011)

Είναι, σύμφωνα με δικά τους λεγόμενα, «κάτι περισσότερο από φωτογραφία και κάτι λιγότερο από βίντεο». Δυο καλλιτέχνες κατάφεραν να δημιουργήσουν τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες με κίνηση!

Οι «cinemagraphs», όπως τις αποκαλούν, μοιάζουν με κανονικές φωτογραφίες, όμως στην πραγματικότητα έχουν ένα συγκεκριμένο μέρος το οποίο κινείται και έχει ως σκοπό να καθηλώνει το μάτι.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2011)

Στους υπολογιστές είναι τζιφάκια (GIF). Γιά να δω, κουνιέται το τσουλούφι;






*Κινησιογραφία*, έτσι;

Πολύ υλικό εδώ:
http://www.cinemagra.ph/


----------

